
Xavier Niel (French Steve Jobs?) & 42K Followers Shakes Up French Mobile Market - FluidDjango
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2012/01/12/xavier-niel-free-mobile/
======
MaysonL
Now, how do we convince this guy to buy T-Mobil?

